# Canon U.S.A.’s Complimentary Promotion For CarePAK PLUS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 24, 2015)

```
<p><em>Wide Range of Digital SLR Cameras and Lenses Are Eligible, Even if Given as Gift, for Complimentary 13-Month Coverage</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y.</strong> — Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, launched a promotion for CarePAK PLUS (which includes accidental damage protection) just in time for the holidays. Now through Saturday, January 9, 2016, Canon’s CarePAK PLUS is available at no cost to customers who purchase from a list of six professional Canon EOS DSLR camera bodies and eight EF USM lenses plus “kit” lenses on eligible camera bodies from a Canon Authorized Dealer. Providing protection from accidental damage like coffee spills to additional hardware coverage from excessive wear and tear on mechanical and electrical issues, CarePAK PLUS coverage lasts 13 months from the date of product purchase. And as an added bonus, CarePAK PLUS is transferable, meaning the customer can give the product as a gift this holiday season and the benefits will transfer.</p>
<p>“This complimentary CarePAK PLUS promotion was developed so photographers can focus on capturing family festivities during the holidays, or shooting professionally on assignment, without having to worry about the costs and anxiety associated with accidental damage,” said Eliott Peck, senior vice president and general manager of Canon U.S.A., Inc.’s Imaging Technologies & Communications Group. “By offering this promotion to our customers, we’re letting them know we stand firmly behind them and if it’s needed they can count on Canon’s 100 percent U.S.-based customer service.”</p>
<p>Eligible Canon cameras and lenses include:</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/6d/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS 6D</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/7d+mark+ii/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS 7D Mark II</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/CANON+EOS+5D+MARK+III/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/origSearch/5d%2520mark%2520iii/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+5ds/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS 5DS</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+5ds/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS 5DS R</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+1d+x/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+16-35+f%252F2.8L+II/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 16–35mm f/2.8L II USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+17-40/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 17–40mm f/4L USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+24-70+f%252F2.8L+II/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 24–70mm f/2.8L II USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+70-200+f%252F2.8L+II/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 70–200mm f/2.8L IS II USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+100-400+II/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 100–400mm f/4.5–5.6L IS II USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+50+f%252F1.2/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 50mm f/1.2L USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/Ntt/canon+85+f%252F1.2/N/0/InitialSearch/yes/sts/ma/Top+Nav-Search/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search/atclk/ci/274/N/4288584247+4261208110+4108103567+4109120021/origSearch/canon%2520100%2520macro/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v1-t14" target="_blank">EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM</a></li>
</ul>
<p>In addition, any lens included within a kit with an eligible body will be covered. For example, if a customer purchases the Canon EOS 5D Mark III and EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM Lens kit, the lens will be covered since it is included in the box with the body (also known as a “hard bundle”).</p>
<p>The CarePAK PLUS promotion provides protection from kids, pets, and life including accidental damage such as drops, spills, power surges and other unforeseen events. It also includes additional hardware coverage from excessive wear and tear on mechanical and electrical issues. Those that do require a repair under this promotion will also enjoy priority service, free return shipping and support direct from Canon, never a third party. Canon’s CarePAK PLUS gives consumers the confidence that their product will be serviced by Canon factory trained technicians using only Genuine Canon parts. Customers who activate the complimentary CarePAK PLUS offer after taking delivery of their covered product will also have the option to extend the coverage for up to three years from date of purchase at an additional cost.</p>
<p>Details of the promotion are available at <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/carepak-plus" target="_blank">http://www.usa.canon.com/carepak-plus</a> including the terms and conditions and the link to register eligible products.</p>
```


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A.s Complimentary Promotion For CarePAK PLUS*

i still need too sign up for mine i bought another 5D Mark III back in oct


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A.s Complimentary Promotion For CarePAK PLUS*

Are refurb products eligible for this?

That's odd that they omitted the 16-35 F4 IS from their list, but include the 17-40.


----------



## smozes (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A.s Complimentary Promotion For CarePAK PLUS*



wsmith96 said:


> Are refurb products eligible for this?



Yes. I bought a refurb in October and it was eligible.


----------



## sleepnever (Nov 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon U.S.A.s Complimentary Promotion For CarePAK PLUS*

Its great that they offer add-on, but I really wish they would offer a longer warranty period than 1 year, especially when buying their very expensive items such as a 5D3 body, 100-400 II, etc. If you make a good product and you stand behind it, you should do so by offering more of a warranty.


----------

